# Are you totally addicted to any snacks?  I am.



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2020)

They are poppable crispy potato bites.  

Somehow, I convince myself that they aren't bad since they are full of air.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2020)

Can’t find them
In my current location though... definite withdrawal symptoms going on


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

why? are you in the witness protection program?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

ok cool. so uh...how you want us to get them to you? *giggles*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> ok cool. so uh...how you want us to get them to you? *giggles*



Ah it’s nice to have friends with connections!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

so are you staying with someone or what? why do you suddenly not have access to those morsels?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm a Pepsiaholic.
I've never had a problem with mosquitoes biting me.  I used to say that it was because of all the Pepsi I drank.  One would land on me, start to bite me, and I would fizz and that would scare it away.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> so are you staying with someone or what? why do you suddenly not have access to those morsels?



I'm currently a travel nurse...  previous cities where I was working (Seattle, Lexington, Grand Rapids) had these yummy snacks available but I guess they're just not as popular in rural South Georgia where I'm currently located; can't find them anywhere.  But Columbus GA is within two hours... maybe I'll find them there =)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I'm a Pepsiaholic.
> I've never had a problem with misquotes biting me.  I used to say that it was because of all the Pepsi I drank.  One would land on me, start to bite me, and I would fizz and that would scare it away.


The last mosquito that bit me had to check into Betty Ford.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i know kansas possesses bared naked snacks. target and walmart. lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

with all the coke i drink the damn things would turn to dust.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 110369
> Can’t find them
> In my current location though... definite withdrawal symptoms going on


Oh yum, dark chocolate!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

I love these, with a spicy salsa dip


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i prefer the jars of french onion dip. *licks chops*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i'm sitting here right now drinking coffee and snacking on potato chips.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 110369
> Can’t find them
> In my current location though... definite withdrawal symptoms going on


"Over 50 Per Bag", must mean they pack 51 into the bags.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 20, 2020)

Not anymore, been 3 months since I had potato chips, pop etc. 
Cooking from scratch 90% of the food I eat.
12 lbs so far


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2020)

*Are you totally addicted to any snacks? *

Addicted...….

No

It's beyond addiction


I'm a Raisinettes whore


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Well, you guys are all SOOOOOOOO lucky, because I'm just plain addicted! To everything! When it comes to snacking, anything and everything goes! No one favourite, if it can be eaten, I'll eat it!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i'm an ice cream slut


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

this one young man in his 20's is always teasing me about something. so he's making us all shakes the other day. i told him he was sexy holding that ice cream and made him laugh.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't buy bagged snacks, but will eat buttered toast, or some leftovers for my snacks. Some chocolate is needed, however. I gave up ice cream after a long battle.
Cream cheese on crackers is a go to.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> this one young man in his 20's is always teasing me about something. so he's making us all shakes the other day. i told him he was sexy holding that ice cream and made him laugh.


If only the young man knew the REAL truth behind Marci's comment! You should be ashamed of yourself. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

what can i say? i like my ice cream. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

Seems I have to have crunchy foods at times--I used to love potato chips but have switched to sweet potato chips and whole grain Cheeze-It's!  Sometimes I do better and have sticks of celery, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

whole grain cheez-its? i didn't know those existed. now i'm gonna hafta see. lol!

i love sweet potato chips!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what can i say? i like my ice cream. lol!


When I craved ice cream, it ws always at night. Never in the day. But I sadly discovered laying down after eating ice cream causes the worst acid reflux you can ever imagine ! Strange, I know.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i never had that issue Radish. i finally ate enough ice cream to discover i am slightly lactose intolerant.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> When I craved ice cream, it ws always at night. Never in the day. But I sadly discovered laying down after eating ice cream causes the worst acid reflux you can ever imagine ! Strange, I know.


Eating anything tomato at night wreaks havoc on me as far as acid goes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Not anymore, been 3 months since I had potato chips, pop etc.
> Cooking from scratch 90% of the food I eat.
> 12 lbs so far


Keep up the great work, Lakeland!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

Great Value Omega 3 trail mix which has dried cranberries, pepitas, walnuts, almonds, pecans & pistachios mixed with Lance gluten free cheese crackers.  I open a individual size packet of each and mix together.  Completely addicted.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

what's a pepita?


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what's a pepita?



A type of pumpkin seed.  They're green and a little bit smaller than regular pumpkin seeds.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

hmm...never heard of them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> A type of pumpkin seed.  They're green and a little bit smaller than regular pumpkin seeds.


They sound delicious! I put dried pumpkin seeds in salads... so yummy!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

are pumpkin seeds hard to chew? they look like they would be.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> hmm...never heard of them.



I hadn't either until I bought this trail mix.



> are pumpkin seeds hard to chew? they look like they would be.



I've only ever eaten the big ones toasted and they're kind of like a toasted nut.  Pepitas in this trail mix don't seem to be toasted and they're tender in texture.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> are pumpkin seeds hard to chew? they look like they would be.


The dried ones I use for salads, not even the slightest, much the same as a sunflower seed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

i've seen people eat pumpkin seeds like by themselves. i always wondered. it's not like you can walk up to a stranger and ask if you can try one of their pumpkin seeds. at least not without looking a little psycho.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i've seen people eat pumpkin seeds like by themselves. i always wondered. it's not like you can walk up to a stranger and ask if you can try one of their pumpkin seeds. at least not without looking a little psycho.


They're good, so don't be afraid to try them, and they're EXTRA good in salads!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> They're good, so don't be afraid to try them, and they're EXTRA good in salads!



They are!  Especially wasabi roasted ones.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They are!  Especially wasabi roasted ones.


OMG, I haven't tried the wasabi version yet, but I will be now! Thanks for the mention, Annie!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

Your avatar has pink hair, @MarciKS for Pete's sake!  Live on the wild side and try some wasabi roasted pumpkin seeds. Get them at Whole Foods in the bulk area if they're still doing that these days with C19.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> are pumpkin seeds hard to chew? they look like they would be.


Pumpkins seeds are easy to chew and delicious.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Your avatar has pink hair, @MarciKS for Pete's sake!  Live on the wild side and try some wasabi roasted pumpkin seeds. Get them at Whole Foods in the bulk area if they're still doing that these days with C19.


is wasabi spicy hot? i have an ulcer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> is wasabi spicy hot? i have an ulcer.


Wasabi definitely packs a wallop.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

yeah well then i can't have it. maybe i can get some and season and roast them to my own liking at home.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

I love pure bitter licorice, but have to be careful and pace myself as it is dangerous for your blood pressure.  Doctors advise no more than and ounce a day and even that is dubious.  I only have a few small pieces a couple of times a week.  A one ounce box lasts me a month.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> yeah well then i can't have it. maybe i can get some and season and roast them to my own liking at home.


Or just plain, they're good no matter how you eat them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

you mean like black licorice lew?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

This!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This!
> View attachment 110399


Don't show Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

lmao! she sexy


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

I think I’m missed something here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

read back lol!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

post number 22 keesh lol


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what can i say? i like my ice cream. lol!


I’m stuck on this comment.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'm an ice cream slut


I meant this one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m stuck on this comment.


Go back to posts #19 and #21!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i told him he was sexy holding that ice cream and made him laugh.


you should be more concerned about this one. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

gonna pee myself lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> you should be more concerned about this one. lol!


Yes, that was a naughty one!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

omg *rolls over in agony from laughing so hard*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ice cream here as well. I am the guy with a little devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other. Me and the devil are great partners.


----------

